# Have some questions about pig and goats



## Amp (Jul 27, 2013)

We raise Nigerian Dwarf goats and we have a good friend that does animal rescue.  She has a pot belly pig that she rescued and has kept for a year.  She wants us to take it and we will but it has to be okay in our barn with the goats.  Our barn is attached to a 2 acre pasture on one side and a smaller 40x50 on the other side.  Does anyone have experience with pot belly pigs and goats?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 27, 2013)

I keep my potbellies and goats together. I haven't had any trouble with keeping them together but I believe it would depend on the pig also.


----------



## Amp (Jul 27, 2013)

Do they require anything special?  We use 4x4 field fencing and its fine for our goats.  Are they very messy?  I want to make sure I have thought of everything before we decide.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 27, 2013)

Well..honestly that will depend on your pig.  I know that isn't helpful but their personalities vary so widely.  I have three minis running together with 8 goats on 3 acres cross fenced into smaller pens. My potbellies have been the lowest maintenance critters on the farm. They keep weight easily, don't tear up the fence and barely root.

But that is just mine...I can't speak for all potbellies. 

They do have to be fed separately from the goats though. Pigs are pigs no matter the size. 

My small boar sleeps in my chicken coop at night and I have had zero predator problems. They do require a mud pit. But other than some mud, a shady place to sleep during the day, some shelter from rain/cold, feet trimming and a little grain/scraps they don't need anything special. 

I've rescued a couple and the two biggest problems I've seen is over feeding and not trimming the hooves. Mine only root the top inch or two and only were there is only dirt.

Sorry for the disorganized sentences I'm doing this on my phone.


----------



## elevan (Jul 27, 2013)

It depends on the pig...

We had a potbelly pig that ripped open the leg of one of our horses, disabled him for life.  After that my opinion changed to pigs don't belong with any other animals period.  He was fine and then one day...snap.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 27, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> It depends on the pig...
> 
> We had a potbelly pig that ripped open the leg of one of our horses, disabled him for life.  After that my opinion changed to pigs don't belong with any other animals period.  He was fine and then one day...snap.


2x

A pig is a pig.


----------



## bj taylor (Aug 16, 2013)

how on earth do you trim hooves of a pig?  I can't imagine wrestling them into compliance.  i'm going to tackle trimming my goat's hooves for the first time soon.  it has to be easier than a pig I would think.
I would love to have pigs.  nowhere for them to be right now.  maybe some day.  I do love reading posts about them


----------

